# CB radio and VOIP



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just saw this on another Forum - sounds interesting



> CB seems up for a new lease of life since users are now rigging up VOIP gateways to allow worldwide communication in the same way that the amateur radio boffins have done with Echolink.



Does anyone know anything about this idea?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 20, 2008)

*cb voip*

anymore information on this?

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not yet - I will post as soon as I have more info. If you are a radio ham then you'll already know all about it.
I am not so we'll both have to be patient


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 20, 2008)

*voip*

Not a radio ham just a CB'r in a previous incarnation

gave up with the ankle biters swamping the airwaves with rubbish

and clever clogs taping down their mikes and 100w transmitters!!

used to be a good contact system for local traffic conditions

we had a disabled lad (Top Cat) used to control the channel,

and a few truckers came along with us.

have fun
weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 20, 2008)

yes i remember the old cb radio (a midland if i remember)  used to have one in a old morris marina i once owned thats where i first used my name i have on here mandrake they were ok till they legalised them .


----------



## Nosha (Oct 23, 2008)

10-4 from The Brewer... Those were the days, Ham Internation chipped with a 50w burner and a fire stick sitting on top of Dunstable downs thinking you've done well if you spoke to someone further than Coventry!!!

Then the skip came in and ALL you speak to were Italians running 1000w linears and PDL2 quad beams... ah happy days - until some ******* broke into my car and nicked the lot!! Ah maybe not such happy days afterall!


----------



## nowhereman (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bring Back The Chicken Box*

Often wish they would make a comeback again, probably more reliable than a mobile phone. The comradery from fellow c.b ers was great, and help was allways at hand if you were in trouble. I would by one tomorow if they became popular again. I'm also using the same handle as twenty odd years ago. Maybe the wild campers should start tranceiving in secret, then the muppets wont take over again like they did when it was legalised.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe that Mikejay and Nomad had a good sesh with a british trucker in France this year


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 23, 2008)

*cb voip*

what band are they working on now?

weez
Tony


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 23, 2008)

Wee-z said:


> what band are they working on now?
> 
> weez
> Tony



From my limited knowledge Tony cb radio's are still limited to 27mhz or 49mhz,do they still require a licence?Not sure,used to have one myself years ago spent many happy hours on there.Like any other activity idiots can spoil it,i remember getting up one morning to find some scrote had stolen my 17' aerial from the side of my shed!Will it ever make a comeback?can't see it myself.Using one while driving would land you with the same fine as using a mobile phone probably,Andy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 23, 2008)

nowhereman said:


> Often wish they would make a comeback again, probably more reliable than a mobile phone. The comradery from fellow c.b ers was great, and help was allways at hand if you were in trouble. I would by one tomorow if they became popular again. I'm also using the same handle as twenty odd years ago. Maybe the wild campers should start tranceiving in secret, then the muppets wont take over again like they did when it was legalised.



one easy way  down to the car boot sale buy a rig and twig and start modulating  stay lucky stay safe  mandrake on the side and highly satisfied 10 10  we gone


----------



## wildman (Oct 25, 2008)

Why not  just get a ham licence, no morse now get one in a weekend, or get one free in a cereal packet, hee hee


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello Zero, mike two-wun-alpha. wake up walkies over.
zzZZzzz


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 26, 2008)

*radio*

I have a disc for the amateur radio licence kicking about
dont even have to do morse code now.

however could not be bothered to do it.

we used to use CB when lost in the wilderness looking for out of the way CL's

when I was a "Tugger" someone was always happy to come in with directions

Happy days?

weez
Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 26, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QYQo2pkTNAM# heres the best cb song about


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 26, 2008)

BedfordMJ said:


> Hello Zero, mike two-wun-alpha. wake up walkies over.
> zzZZzzz



 - wait out


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 26, 2008)

as far as I am aware there is no licence needed anymore with a CB in the UK

Amateur radio is excellent with use of repeaters stations but, and here's the problem, unless you have the top licence - the so-called "Advanced" you will not be licenced to use a transceiver abroad. In fact, its a "cut your bits off" offence - you have been warned. I was going to do the Foundation licence just so that I could get better range when abroad. There are limitations as to the distance the CBs reach out to - yes, I know about burners 

here's another one that appears to be a grey area. Use of CB in Italy or even having one in your possession may be illegal - perhaps ***** may know something about the regs for Italy?

btw - I still don't know anymore about this CB-VOIP thing so I'll give the bloke a good shoeing and see what he comes up with


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 26, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> - wait out



Hello Sunray sitrep over.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 27, 2008)

2 Kings 4.19


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 27, 2008)

Right, back on topic - here's an update for you all

[QUOTE Sorry Baloo

I had forgotten that last Thursday was a college evening (alternate Thursdays). I really will be seeing the guys at the Radio Club this Thursday so will set an alarm on my phone to remind me.

If you Google 'echolink' you will see how the system works for amateur radio users. It consists of somebody having a radio attached to their computer with the Echolink software on it. This allows you to call their radio and using a simple code, to connect to another computer with radio attached. We call them nodes.

There are a couple of nodes here in Essex. You call on their frequency and they act as a gateway to another node in another country. As long as you know the number of the one you want to call then you can get through. Or you can go for a random connection. This works fine for us radio nerds since we're socially dysfunctional misfits we are just happy to speak to anyone. If you want to find somebody in particular then it gets tricky. You have to know that they are within range of a node at the other end at the right time.

Mates at the club tell me that they have been using a very similar system on the CB bands and that they can get on easily and talk worldwide. I don't think that it is as complicated as the amateur radio system but I couldn't find anything about it on the interweb.

I'll ask the lads on Thursday. A reminder is set on my phone.

Cheers

ericthellama ][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's an update from ericthelama or as he will shortly be known - ericthedogfood if he doesn't come up with the goods 

===



> Having spent yesterday evening trying to extract more information from Big Scary Richard at the radio club I am not much wiser.
> 
> It seems that there is a CB gateway that has been set up locally (in Shoebury) by Ofcom which allows a connection to other users world wide. Unlike the Amateur Radio version it doesn't require any special codes to access it. You just call out on channel 27 and it gets you out there through other international gateways.
> 
> ...


----------



## kell (Nov 3, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> I believe that Mikejay and Nomad had a good sesh with a british trucker in France this year



I had pretty much given up on CB's when I gave up on trucking. However I borrowed one for a trip to France last year and was running with Mikejay and Nomad when we were chatting to the british trucker running south.
CB's really come into their own if your travelling with other vans, I don't get lost half as often .

I'm now in the middle of a new van build and will be fitting a CB as part of the build. Even though I know it wont get used very often the few times it will be used will make it worth having.


----------



## wildman (Nov 3, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Here's an update from ericthelama or as he will shortly be known - ericthedogfood if he doesn't come up with the goods
> 
> ===


Hi, you really don't have that far to go now for a full licence, not even a morse test nowerdays, G0DIZ -AG4JD If I can do it you can.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 3, 2008)

wildman said:


> Hi, you really don't have that far to go now for a full licence, not even a morse test nowerdays, G0DIZ -AG4JD If I can do it you can.



There are 3 licences: Foundation, Intermediate and Advanced. You need the Advanced licence to operate abroad. If you are caught using one without the right bit of paper you are taken away and horrid things will happen to you. You can be very certain of that.

RSGB Info

The radio amateurs that I have spoken to reckon that the Advanced is very hard and will take at least 2 years to obtain


----------



## mikejay (Nov 3, 2008)

Allways have the cb in the van but only put it on when in convoy with nomad and kell or baloo the fondation course aint to hard to pass but ham radio just aint the same as cb it gets a bit repetative having to say your call sign after nearly every bit of modulation you do and watching your language you dont have to pay every year  now to keep your licence m3mjn.

Mike


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well Eric The Lama has been spared a visit to Woofo pet foods because he has come up with this



> Just another quick call about CB and VOIP . . .
> 
> Talking to the boffins at the radio club last night, they mentioned that there had been Internet gateways on the PMR 446 system for a while. I'm sure that you'll know about 446 which is another licence free system with shorter range than CB. I don't know much about it myself but there's stacks on the Internet and it's harmonised with the European system.
> 
> ...



So he is now officially "A Good Chap" and I was not really serious about turning him into pet food....

and a bit more has just appeared



> Here's some more I found out about it all, having discovered a forum of 446 gateway users here . .
> 
> www.446muppets.co.uk/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## fencer (Nov 15, 2008)

I read all the foregoing posts and they made great reading -- I' interested enough to install a CB (or whatever) and would like info so that I could tie-in with whatever rig you install Thanks and keep beavering away. All is appreciated


----------



## Andy GW6JSO (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello all,

This may be of interest to some?

We are opening a Radio Amateur friendly Campsite in the spring here in West Wales, it is currently restricted to Camping & Caravan Club members but I am guessing some Amateurs who are interested in Camping may well also be members of the C&CC.

The site has a dedicated three acre field and is 750ft ASL.
Electric Hook Up, Toilet & Shower Facilities etc.

We have no problem with anyone erecting Aerials etc. and there are no neighbours to upset...

I run a 2 Metre Gateway here (MB7IWW) so worldwide comms from your half watt hand held is no problem 

Details here..http://www.welshcampsite.co.uk  and photo attached

Regards
Andy GW6JSO


----------



## andytheplumber (Jan 18, 2009)

*cb radio*

I have looked at the previous posts and am wondering how many of you out there have cb in their m/h....


----------



## andytheplumber (Jan 18, 2009)

*****, you being in a truck,is there still drivers out there using them..


----------

